# Decreto covid con road map di fine restrizioni



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

Come si apprende da più fonti, dovrebbe arrivare mercoledi in Consiglio dei ministri l'ultimo decreto covid.

Dunque il fanalino di coda occidentale, mentre tutti ne sono usciti o lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, avrà finalmente una road map per togliere le restrizioni covid in ritardo di circa uno-due mesi.

Regna ancora l'incertezza, non che sia una novità, con il solito balletto squallido tra aperturisti e rigoristi


*Ecco le ipotesi più accreditate:

1 aprile - eliminazione green pass rafforzato in tutti i luoghi e sport all'aperto, sui trasporti pubblici, in ristoranti e bar, piscine e palestre, hotel e ricezione 
eliminazione green pass base per servizi alla persona, uffici pubblici, negozi e attività commerciali, cerimonie-spettacoli e feste pubbliche, poste, banche.

1 maggio - eliminazione del green pass per ogni attività al chiuso, stop sospensione al lavoro e stipendio per lavoratori non vaccinati, stop ffp2 allo stadio e agli eventi

1 giugno - stop mascherine sui mezzi di trasporto, palestre e qualunque altro luogo rimasto al chiuso. 
ripartenza discoteche al chiuso a pieno regime

15 giugno - stop vaccinazione obbligatoria over 50 e per le categorie professionali incluse


Sulla quaratena da abolire per non vaccinati e sulla scuola dovrebbe esserci un decreto successivo*


----------



## Devil man (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come si apprende da più fonti, dovrebbe arrivare mercoledi in Consiglio dei ministri l'ultimo decreto covid.
> 
> Dunque il fanalino di coda occidentale, mentre tutti ne sono usciti o lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, avrà finalmente una road map per togliere le restrizioni covid in ritardo di circa uno-due mesi.
> 
> ...


perchè nella road map non mettono anche quando sarà abolito totalmente il green pass?


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

non solo siamo gli ultimi a pensare come uscirne, ma anche gli unici che non vanno d'accordo nel governo stesso.
ancora c'è chi tira per 1 maggio invece che 1 aprile et similia, se ci fossero le intercettazioni ambientali mentre parlano altro che proiettile in busta di lettere...
non dico di sperare in un record positivo, almeno non sempre quelli negativi...


----------



## Kayl (14 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> perchè nella road map non mettono anche quando sarà abolito totalmente il green pass?


Ma è una map contraddittoria. Stando a quanto è scritto il primo maggio viene tolto per tutto, ma la vaccinazione obbligatoria resta fino al 15 giugno. Ma se togli il green pass base per tutte le attività lavorative al chiuso come fai a sapere se uno si è vaccinato o no? Lo obblighi a mostrarti il green pass abolito?


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> perchè nella road map non mettono anche quando sarà abolito totalmente il green pass?


sembra dal 1 maggio, a meno che non si inventino qualche altra misura depravata


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ma è una map contraddittoria. Stando a quanto è scritto il primo maggio viene tolto per tutto, ma la vaccinazione obbligatoria resta fino al 15 giugno. Ma se togli il green pass base per tutte le attività lavorative al chiuso come fai a sapere se uno si è vaccinato o no? Lo obblighi a mostrarti il green pass abolito?


possono scoprirlo facilmente dagli archivi della sanità regionale
che poi era quello da fare per la questione comunicazione scritta a casa, multa etc come volevano fare in Austria...


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sembra dal 1 maggio, a meno che non si inventino qualche altra misura depravata


Se non arrivano varianti o non ci piovono bombe sulla testa ovviamente


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come si apprende da più fonti, dovrebbe arrivare mercoledi in Consiglio dei ministri l'ultimo decreto covid.
> 
> Dunque il fanalino di coda occidentale, mentre tutti ne sono usciti o lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, avrà finalmente una road map per togliere le restrizioni covid in ritardo di circa uno-due mesi.
> 
> ...


Per altro sul primo aprile in vedo scritto che sarà abolito il gp per lavorare per gli under 50, era un pesce d'aprile quello?


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per altro sul primo aprile in vedo scritto che sarà abolito il gp per lavorare per gli under 50, era un pesce d'aprile quello?


ci sarà chi lo vuole dal 1 aprile, ma i soliti micropeni che si drizzano per qualche giorno più di restrizioni lo fanno slittare


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2022)

Fine del teatrino quindi, è stato bello eh?
Troppo difficile mantenere una narrativa ormai vomitata dai più, non esiste, anche l'obbligo vaccinale è stata una scemata che avrebbe dovuto far mantenere un green pass che però poi va a scadere PER TUTTI e PER TUTTO diversi mesi prima, obbligo che non è stato imposto da nessun altro stato e che praticamente non è servito a nulla, a parte forse smaltire qualche dose qua e là.
Bell'esperimento eh? e ora? a parte che se viene tolto ora non potrà più tornare, nemmeno col freddo perché dovresti poi ricominciare a chiudere, a fare restrizioni, a promuovere un'altra narrativa ormai vecchia e non più accettabile.
Le case farmaceutiche hanno fatto il loro, ci hanno guadagnato e ora? pensano che i giovani si vaccineranno come i sanitari ogni anno? 
Un paese caldo come l'Italia che doveva essere il primo ad uscirne o ad agevolare il turismo che invece sarà l'ultimo e solamente perché costretto dall'ormai evidente smaronamento di tutti gli altri paesi che di trattare per asini i cittadini dopo 2 anni non ne avevano più voglia.
Mi chiedo come si sentano i giovani, anche tra di voi, che si sono fatti inoculare roba sperimentale per essere "salvati" durante l'inverno del 2021, il tutto per sentirsi liberi o nel giusto e che ora magari non dovranno più tornare a farsi punturare? o sì? vi siete mai chiesti questa cosa? essere usati per un certo periodo solo per avere dati in più, solo per interesse..
Comunque un ragionamento da fare è questo, se volevano rendere la gente più stupida o resiliente forse ci avevano visto giusto, alla fine dobbiamo ancora resistere a queste terribili emergenze e non puoi farlo se non sei stato abituato, magari il prossimo inverno si obbligherà la gente a stare al freddo in casa, chissà, aspettatevi di tutto, anche il prezzo della legna alle stelle..


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sarà chi lo vuole dal 1 aprile, ma i soliti micropeni che si drizzano per qualche giorno più di restrizioni lo fanno slittare


Perfetto, quindi era una supercazzola, tutto come da programma


----------



## Devil man (14 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fine del teatrino quindi, è stato bello eh?
> Troppo difficile mantenere una narrativa ormai vomitata dai più, non esiste, anche l'obbligo vaccinale è stata una scemata che avrebbe dovuto far mantenere un green pass che però poi va a scadere PER TUTTI e PER TUTTO diversi mesi prima, obbligo che non è stato imposto da nessun altro stato e che praticamente non è servito a nulla, a parte forse smaltire qualche dose qua e là.
> Bell'esperimento eh? e ora? a parte che se viene tolto ora non potrà più tornare, nemmeno col freddo perché dovresti poi ricominciare a chiudere, a fare restrizioni, a promuovere un'altra narrativa ormai vecchia e non più accettabile.
> Le case farmaceutiche hanno fatto il loro, ci hanno guadagnato e ora? pensano che i giovani si vaccineranno come i sanitari ogni anno?
> ...


sono contentissimo di non essermi fatto nemmeno 1 dose di questa m.... c'è gente che sta ancora morendo di infarto... studenti, sportivi, ciclisti e anziani e danno la colpa alle padelle in allumino e alla pizza...


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perfetto, quindi era una supercazzola, tutto come da programma


Confermo la supercazzola, se ne é parlato solo quel giorno in pompa magna, ma non era vero nulla, non se ne parla da nessuna parte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sono contentissimo di non essermi fatto nemmeno 1 dose di questa m....


Idem


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Confermo la supercazzola, se ne é parlato solo quel giorno in pompa magna, ma non era vero nulla, non se ne parla da nessuna parte.


come dissi allora in quel thread, quando Sileri si avventura poi richiamato all'ordine e torna a cuccia


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*Andrea Costa, il geometra sottosegretario del ministero della Sanità, a radio24:*

*"Credo che arriveremo a un momento in cui il green pass non sarà più richiesto, anche se è uno strumento che rimarrà disponibile, qualora ci fosse la necessità di affrontare una situazione, e ci auguriamo questo non accada.
Però ritengo ragionevole pensare che a maggio o a fine maggio nel nostro paese il green pass potrà non essere richiesto: questo è l’obiettivo del governo"*


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

il geometra "crede" e "ritiene ragionevole" avere uno-due mesi in più di restrizioni rispetto al resto dell'Occidente
e non contento, si affanna a precisare che tale strumento starà lì al caldo non sia mai...vi augurate che accada, altrochè
non è che torni a fare le tabelle millesimali e alle riunioni di condominio con le vecchiette, c'è una pensione da prendere


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sono contentissimo di non essermi fatto nemmeno 1 dose di questa m....


Adesso dobbiamo solo sperare che questo governo salti proprio con la fine delle restrizioni (anche perché sarebbe pura logica che saltasse nel momento in cui finisce il teatrino), alla fine è stato un governo dei peggiori, emergenziale, tecnico, non ha più ragione di esistere o di arrivare fino al 2023.
Chiunque verrà dopo, se verrà dopo, dovrà capire che non potrà avere solamente covid o emergenze in testa, non fai politica attaccandoti all'emergenza perché poi la narrativa non può essere portata avanti oltre l'emergenza stessa che di fatto ha agevolato politicanti incapaci che per 2 anni non hanno fatto altro che ascoltare un comitato di cialtroni col camice che premevano per chiudere tutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Andrea Costa, il geometra sottosegretario del ministero della Sanità, a radio24:*
> 
> *"Credo che arriveremo a un momento in cui il green pass non sarà più richiesto, anche se è uno strumento che rimarrà disponibile, qualora ci fosse la necessità di affrontare una situazione, e ci auguriamo questo non accada.*
> *Però ritengo ragionevole pensare che a maggio o a fine maggio nel nostro paese il green pass potrà non essere richiesto: questo è l’obiettivo del governo"*


Che branco di imbecilli, loro e noi che li lasciamo fare il catso che gli pare


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Marzo 2022)

Che barba devo aspettare il 1 giugno con sto straccio maledetto davanti alla faccia.
Fortuna che ormai sono mesi che ho smesso di usarla, dopo la vaccinazione poi...


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Andrea Costa, il geometra sottosegretario del ministero della Sanità, a radio24:*
> 
> *"Credo che arriveremo a un momento in cui il green pass non sarà più richiesto, anche se è uno strumento che rimarrà disponibile, qualora ci fosse la necessità di affrontare una situazione, e ci auguriamo questo non accada.*
> *Però ritengo ragionevole pensare che a maggio o a fine maggio nel nostro paese il green pass potrà non essere richiesto: questo è l’obiettivo del governo"*


il green pass era un obiettivo, come ampiamente detto.
ergo non verrà mai piu eliminato, ma adattato alla fantasia del regime.


----------



## sottoli (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come si apprende da più fonti, dovrebbe arrivare mercoledi in Consiglio dei ministri l'ultimo decreto covid.
> 
> Dunque il fanalino di coda occidentale, mentre tutti ne sono usciti o lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, avrà finalmente una road map per togliere le restrizioni covid in ritardo di circa uno-due mesi.
> 
> ...


Non seguo più che son fuori dal Paese, ma la pagliacciata delle liste abcde e che uno per turismo poteva usare solo i corridoi di stoca esiste ancora?
Quella per me era la cosa più aberrante, e caso unico in Europa


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Marzo 2022)

Con questi pazzoidi metterei subito la firma per eliminazione green pass dal 1 maggio, anche se trovo assurdo che non venga tolto dal 1 aprile, visto che finisce lo stato di emergenza (che già era illegale oltre il 31 gennaio).


----------



## mil77 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come si apprende da più fonti, dovrebbe arrivare mercoledi in Consiglio dei ministri l'ultimo decreto covid.
> 
> Dunque il fanalino di coda occidentale, mentre tutti ne sono usciti o lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, avrà finalmente una road map per togliere le restrizioni covid in ritardo di circa uno-due mesi.
> 
> ...


Ma dal primo Aprile per ristoranti e bar si intende solo all'aperto o anche al chiuso?


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma dal primo Aprile per ristoranti e bar si intende solo all'aperto o anche al chiuso?


servizio all'aperto, all'interno green pass base fino al 30 aprile


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come si apprende da più fonti, dovrebbe arrivare mercoledi in Consiglio dei ministri l'ultimo decreto covid.
> 
> Dunque il fanalino di coda occidentale, mentre tutti ne sono usciti o lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, avrà finalmente una road map per togliere le restrizioni covid in ritardo di circa uno-due mesi.
> 
> ...


Speriamo, vivamente, di dire definitivamente addio alla più grande schifezza mai partorita da una repubblica "democratica".


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo, vivamente, di dire definitivamente addio alla più grande schifezza mai partorita da una repubblica "democratica".


Lo terranno finché saranno /saremo in vita, non molto quindi visto gli eventi


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Marzo 2022)

Che schifezza di road map.
Gli allentamenti dovevano partire a inizio marzo e da aprile doveva essere sparito tutto.

Andrò avanti come fatto finora: a parte il lavoro non entrerò in luoghi dove chiedono il green pass (e io ce l'ho, anche se tra un mese mi scadrà).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Che schifezza di road map.
> Gli allentamenti dovevano partire a inizio marzo e da aprile doveva essere sparito tutto.
> 
> Andrò avanti come fatto finora: a parte il lavoro non entrerò in luoghi dove chiedono il green pass (e io ce l'ho, anche se tra un mese mi scadrà).



Finché non vedo allentamenti reali io rimango sempre poco fiducioso. Il fatto poi che gli allentamenti dovrebbero partire il primo aprile tra l'altro sembra quasi un segno del fato. Speriamo va


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Che schifezza di road map.
> Gli allentamenti dovevano partire a inizio marzo e da aprile doveva essere sparito tutto.


infatti i rigoristi palle di segatura si ammantano della gradualità, tuttavia glissano sul fatto che se avessero iniziato come tutti gli altri sarebbe stata rispettata anche la gradualità nel frattempo
al contrario i suddetti palle di segatura hanno cincischiato un mese e mezzo, per cui dal 1 aprile partono con tutta calma


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti i rigoristi palle di segatura si ammantano della gradualità, tuttavia glissano sul fatto che se avessero iniziato come tutti gli altri sarebbe stata rispettata anche la gradualità nel frattempo
> al contrario i suddetti palle di segatura hanno cincischiato un mese e mezzo, per cui dal 1 aprile partono con tutta calma


20 giorni fa si era cercato di fermare l'abominio ma poi è scoppiata la terribile guerra, con la guerra si sono fatti un altro mesetto tranquillo per partire un mesetto dopo con ciò che avrebbero dovuto fare molto prima, l'ho visto come un estremo tentativo per poter giocare con i contagi e per poter parlare di improvvisi aumenti di contagi, insomma, è la classica faticaccia che si deve fare ma che non si vorrebbe e quindi molto all'itagliana si fa tutto con mooolta calma.
Questi sono talmente in malafede che non hanno ancora capito che a livello di tempistiche l'obbligo vaccinale che arriva a giugno (oltre l'emergenza infinita) è qualcosa che non ha senso se poi viene tolto tutto o quasi un paio di mesi prima, incredibile l'improvvisazione delle misure, per me volevano che in Europa seguissero tutti il grande esempio itagliano che a seguito della terribile ondata di dicembre ha cercato di imporre l'obbligo per imporre il green pass anche dopo il 31 marzo, quanto meno agli over 50, era il loro unico modo per poter passare l'estate con un green pass attivo, ma invece così è dura, non puoi prorogare nulla, non puoi falsare i dati, non puoi nemmeno reggere come governo tecnico una volta finita la terribile emergenza.
Io mi aspetto che il governo salti proprio a giugno, al termine dei mesi dell'infamia vaccinale.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

a proposito di palle di segatura, ecco i pavidi e conformisti numeri uno in Italia cioè i gerarchi cattolici

*La Chiesa ci prova
Dopo oltre due anni potrebbero rivedersi le processioni di massa in strada, anche in concomitanza pasquale
Si precisa però, nel caso, niente fuochi d'artificio e spendere l'equivalente in aiuti all'Ucraina*

altrove i ministri della religione hanno fatto opposizione, supportato chi lottava per non essere discriminato
qui l'unico pensiero è stato far riprendere il prima possibile le messe, tanto che ci fu un incidente diplomatico di mezza giornata quando Conte stava per far qualcosa di sbagliato, e non far mettere il green pass in chiesa
ricordiamo i preti esposti al pubblico ludibrio per non supportare le porcate dei dpcm, tutelati meno dei pedofili
per non parlare di Bergoglio con i suoi provvedimenti vaccinisti in Vaticano


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a proposito di palle di segatura, ecco i pavidi e conformisti numeri uno in Italia cioè i gerarchi cattolici
> 
> *La Chiesa ci prova
> Dopo oltre due anni potrebbero rivedersi le processioni di massa in strada, anche in concomitanza pasquale
> ...


Le cose importanti, non abbiamo lavoro, prezzi alle stelle, stipendi minimi, ma abbiamo la sede principale dell'amico immaginario, bisogna donare allo stato più piccolo ma più ricco al mondo


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

solita slitta e da oggi passa a domani

Speranza lo annuncia in pompa magna con il solito elogio al green pass con poteri curativi:

"*Grazie al green pass abbiamo evitato chiusure come invece accaduto in altri paesi.

Domani 17 marzo ci sarà il Cdm che definirà un cronoprogramma di accompagnamento di uscita dallo stato di emergenza che non verrà rinnovato.*

Se siamo in una fase nuova è grazie alla campagna di vaccinazione e dobbiamo insistere perche milioni di persone devono fare ancora prima dose"


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

ohibò, Speranza e Brunetta sono in minoranza

*Il super green pass potrebbe non essere più richiesto obbligatoriamente agli over 50 sui luoghi di lavoro.
È questo l'orientamento che, a quanto si apprende, sta maturando nel governo, alle prese con la road map per uscire dall'emergenza Covid che potrebbe arrivare presto in Cdm.*


----------



## varvez (16 Marzo 2022)

Il 31 marzo finisce tutto, decade ogni GP. Ad oggi, e non credo modificheranno un granché


----------



## mil77 (16 Marzo 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Il 31 marzo finisce tutto, decade ogni GP. Ad oggi, e non credo modificheranno un granché


Purtroppo non decade ogni gp...è stato approvato dal parlamento...quindi non è collegato allo stato di emergenza...


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

*Regioni chiedono al governo di rimuovere ogni restrizione entro Pasqua*


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Marzo 2022)

A me viene la depressione con questi qua. Non vogliono lasciar vivere la gente in pace. E quando si ha a che fare con i loro seguaci c'è da spaventarsi.
Che schifezza è diventato il mondo.

Bisogna elemosinare per chiedere di allungare un po' il guinzaglio.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non decade ogni gp...è stato approvato dal parlamento...quindi non è collegato allo stato di emergenza...


Se non facessero nulla decadrebbe tutto tranne l'obbligo di vaccino agli over50 fino al 15 giugno.
Ma figuriamoci se ci lasciano vivere in pace.
Magari tra qualche anno i tribunali diranno che non potevano fare quello che hanno fatto, ma intanto ci dobbiamo sorbire queste regole folli.


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Marzo 2022)

io a sto punto chiuderei tutto per salvare la pasqua, che manca poco tanto.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Marzo 2022)

Ma poi la Cina faranno circolare tutt'altro di nuovo? ayeeee


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Come si apprende da più fonti, dovrebbe arrivare mercoledi in Consiglio dei ministri l'ultimo decreto covid.
> 
> Dunque il fanalino di coda occidentale, mentre tutti ne sono usciti o lo faranno nei prossimi giorni, avrà finalmente una road map per togliere le restrizioni covid in ritardo di circa uno-due mesi.
> 
> ...


In consiglio dei ministri faranno una media tra chi vuole togliere green pass ed obblighi da subito (lega,forse m5s), tra chi vuole tenerli al infinito(pd,leu) e tra chi appoggerà Draghi qualsiasi cosa faccia(fi, renzi)


----------



## Devil man (16 Marzo 2022)

Ma se decade il super greenpass e rimane il greenpass base per lavorare, che differenza fa ?? Alla fine tocca sempre fare il tampone.. ma ci stanno prendendo in giro ??


----------



## varvez (16 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non decade ogni gp...è stato approvato dal parlamento...quindi non è collegato allo stato di emergenza...


Si, decade. Legato al dl 52 del 2021 convertito. Obbligo sanitari e DIP.pubblici altro discorso, ma i GP in ogni forma ad oggi decadono il 1 aprile 2022.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma se decade il super greenpass e rimane il greenpass base per lavorare, che differenza fa ?? Alla fine tocca sempre fare il tampone.. ma ci stanno prendendo in giro ??


15€ l'uno, serve chiedere altro? non lo leveranno mai


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma se decade il super greenpass e rimane il greenpass base per lavorare, che differenza fa ?? Alla fine tocca sempre fare il tampone.. ma ci stanno prendendo in giro ??


Poca.
Però alcuni pur di lavorare erano disposti al sacrificio del tampone, e agli over50 quella possibilità era stata tolta.

Oltre alla coercizione anticostituzionale, l'assurdo è che questa impostazione governativa l'abbiamo di fronte a vaccino che con omicron non funzionano e tamponi che spesso non la rilevano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Si, decade. Legato al dl 52 del 2021 convertito. Obbligo sanitari e DIP.pubblici altro discorso, ma i GP in ogni forma ad oggi decadono il 1 aprile 2022.


Non credo, ovunque si parla di tenerlo almeno fino al 15 giugno, ma da nessuna parte si accenna a toglierlo per lavorare. Se conosco i polli lo toglieranno per i turisti, ma per noi resterà. Spero di aver frainteso io ma temo che sia così


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non credo, ovunque si parla di tenerlo almeno fino al 15 giugno, ma da nessuna parte si accenna a toglierlo per lavorare. Se conosco i polli lo toglieranno per i turisti, ma per noi resterà. Spero di aver frainteso io ma temo che sia così


Lui intende che decadrebbe se non facessero nulla.
Purtroppo hanno già detto che faranno un decreto.
Poi, ho i miei dubbi sul fatto che sia costituzionale fare regole emergenziali dopo la fine dello stato di emergenza, ma la magistratura fa orecchie da mercante.


----------



## mil77 (17 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Lui intende che decadrebbe se non facessero nulla.
> Purtroppo hanno già detto che faranno un decreto.
> Poi, ho i miei dubbi sul fatto che sia costituzionale fare regole emergenziali dopo la fine dello stato di emergenza, ma la magistratura fa orecchie da mercante.


Con la fine dello stato di emergenza non possono più fare dpcm....ma se il GP venisse approvato con decreto dal parlamoento, non sarebbe anti costituzionale....


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (17 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Con la fine dello stato di emergenza non possono più fare dpcm....ma se il GP venisse approvato con decreto dal parlamoento, non sarebbe anti costituzionale....


Infatti lo fanno oggi i figli di mucca


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Con la fine dello stato di emergenza non possono più fare dpcm....ma se il GP venisse approvato con decreto dal parlamoento, non sarebbe anti costituzionale....


Il punto è che la limitazione delle libertà durante uno stato di emergenza può avere un senso (però ci vorrebbe una proporzionalità e nel rispetto della dignità della persona), in assenza di uno stato di emergenza la limitazione delle libertà personali sarebbe ancora più illegale.
Questo se fossimo uno stato di diritto, ma di fatto non lo siamo più.

Ormai tutto è consentito, uno potrebbe inventarsi che quelli più bassi di 165 cm devono essere licenziati e Mattarella firmerebbe senza indugio e la magistratura direbbe che è costituzionale.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2022)

Pare che ora sia stata messa in discussione la rimozione dell'obbligo delle mascherine al chiuso. Non se ne parla più. Sul GP, invece, confermate le rimozioni sulle voci anche se ci sono titubanze sempre sul posto di lavoro. Chissà questi maledetti cosa stanno tramando, roba da rimpiangere lo stato di emergenza mi sa.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pare che ora sia stata messa in discussione la rimozione dell'obbligo delle mascherine al chiuso. Non se ne parla più. Sul GP, invece, confermate le *rimozioni sulle voci* anche se ci sono titubanze sempre sul posto di lavoro. Chissà questi maledetti cosa stanno tramando, roba da rimpiangere lo stato di emergenza mi sa.


voci sulle rimozioni*


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che la limitazione delle libertà durante uno stato di emergenza può avere un senso (però ci vorrebbe una proporzionalità e nel rispetto della dignità della persona), in assenza di uno stato di emergenza la limitazione delle libertà personali sarebbe ancora più illegale.
> Questo se fossimo uno stato di diritto, ma di fatto non lo siamo più.
> 
> Ormai tutto è consentito, uno potrebbe inventarsi che quelli più bassi di 165 cm devono essere licenziati e Mattarella firmerebbe senza indugio e la magistratura direbbe che è costituzionale.


Sono convinto che lo metteranno per iscritto nella costituzione, "una repubblica fondata sul green pass"


----------



## Goro (17 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo che questo antipasto di modello cinese venga ripreso il più tardi possibile, se mai venisse temporaneamente abolito. Intanto mi accontenterei delle mascherine, non ne posso più di vivere con lo straccio in faccia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Marzo 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questo antipasto di modello cinese venga ripreso il più tardi possibile, se mai venisse temporaneamente abolito. Intanto mi accontenterei delle mascherine, non ne posso più di vivere con lo straccio in faccia.


Non Leverano nulla, tra ieri e oggi in pompa magna si parla di boom di contagi, che strana coincidenza, OGNI VOLTA che si parlài togliere restrizioni CASUALMENTE esplodono i contagi. Saremo estremamente "sfortunati" noi italiani


----------



## Goro (17 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non Leverano nulla, tra ieri e oggi in pompa magna si parla di boom di contagi, che strana coincidenza, OGNI VOLTA che si parlài togliere restrizioni CASUALMENTE esplodono i contagi. Saremo estremamente "sfortunati" noi italiani


Che rottura, sarebbe ora che si dedicassero a fare i grandi generali di guerra e basta


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

*secondo Ansa in cabina di regia è emerso di tenere ancora il green pass in certi luoghi al chiuso fino al 30 aprile.
dal 1 maggio niente più obbligo di esibirlo

via da subito invece il super green pass a lavoro per gli over 50, dal 1 aprile faranno i tamponi*


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

un altro mese e mezzo di questo supplizio, poi l'app venga buttata nell'oblìo insieme a Immuni
poi vediamo nelle specifico se sono confermate tutte le eliminazioni di cui si parlava, giusto per capire se distruggono anche il turismo per Pasqua


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un altro mese e mezzo di questo supplizio, poi l'app venga buttata nell'oblìo insieme a Immuni


A ottobre tornerà in vigore il GP, questo è un virus stagionale.


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A ottobre tornerà in vigore il GP, questo è un virus stagionale.


il green pass non c'entra niente con il virus, tanti paesi non ce l'hanno


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il green pass non c'entra niente con il virus, tanti paesi non ce l'hanno


Per l Italia c'entra eccome. È nato per spingere le persone a vaccinarsi per evitare che si saturino gli ospedali da ottobre a febbraio. Visto che il vaccino ha durata limitata il problema si ripresenterà a ottobre 2022.


----------

